# Problema installazione gentoo ma assenza di internet

## soeca

Salve a tutti ragazzi dopo mesi di assenza ho deciso di riprovare per la seconda volta ad installare Gentoo sul mio EEEPC 1000HE però a differenza della prima volta, in cui la prima parte della guida era andata perfettamente bene, stavolta sto avendo problemi all'inizio!Mi spiego meglio sto tentando di far connettere il mio netbook alla rete ADSL di casa mia via WiFi quindi digito il seguente comando:

```
 net-setup wlan0
```

 imposto il SSID della mia rete, seleziono l'opzione per una rete senza protezione e uso il DHCP trovare automaticamente le mie impostazioni di rete. Il problema nasce ora visto che, se digito:

```
 ping -c 3 www.google.it
```

 mi continua a dare Honknow host!!

Il fatto che non sono connesso lo capisco anche perchè

```
 iwconfig wlan0

wlan0               IEEE 802.11bgn ESSID:"NETGEAR"

                       Mode:Manged     Frequency: 2.462GHz     Access Point: Not-Associated

                       Tx-Power=20 dBM

                       Retry  long limit:7     RTS thr:off    Fragment thr:off

                       Encryption key:off

                       Link Quality:0  Signal level:0   Noise level:0

                       ecc......

```

Ho provato anche a impostare IP statico ma niente....all'inizio sembra funzionare(infatti quando devo scaricare il file stage3 all'inizio lo scarica poi perde il segnale e non si connette +!!Come si può fare per ovviare al problema e non tenere il pc collegato via ethernet???Grazie a tutti.

----------

## cloc3

 *soeca wrote:*   

> 
> 
>                        Encryption key:off
> 
>                        Link Quality:0  Signal level:0   Noise level:0
> ...

 

mi pare che tu abbia cercato di configurare una connesisone wireless, non una ethernet.

e, in ogni caso, hai cercato di raggiungere un access point in chiaro.

----------

## ago

Puoi anche utilizzare un livecd grafico....tipo ubuntu, in questo modo non dovresti avere difficoltà a connettere e a consultare il manuale

----------

## cloc3

se, come è molto probabile, desideri impostare una conessione wpa-supplicant, devi usare questo howto.

se il comando wpa-supplicant non fosse disponibile, scegli la soluzione di ago88.

----------

## soeca

Ragazzi grazie per l'aiuto comunque ho disabilitato la protezione wpa2 psk che avevo....ora la mia rete è completamente libera da protezione(semplicemente perchè non sapevo d iquesti comandi per le protezioni wpa!ma da tool grafico cosa intendete???scarico la distro di ubuntu, la faccio partire in live e da terminale eseguo la guida???Intendete questo???Fatemi sapere.Grazie.

----------

## Peach

 *soeca wrote:*   

> scarico la distro di ubuntu, la faccio partire in live e da terminale eseguo la guida???Intendete questo???

 

esatto  :Smile: 

[edit] nota che hai bisogno di un livecd a 64bit se vuoi una installazione a 64bit e lo stesso per una a 32bit

----------

## soeca

Ok sto facendo come mi avete consigliato......però mi sento giusto un pochetto spaesato....sono dentro ubuntu 9.10 montato con una pendrive in live!in un'altra pendrive ho install-x86-minimal-20100216.iso (che ho messo tramite il programma unetbootin)...il mio problema ora è:"nella documentazione online di gentoo quando arrivo al punto di montare le partizioni create trovo scritto:

```
# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot 
```

 ma come ci entro in /mnt/gentoo se sono dentro ubuntu???non c'è qualche comando che da terminale di ubuntu mi permette di fare il boot dell'installer minimale di gentoo?"cioè intendo mentre sono dentro ubuntu apro il terminale e faccio partire l'installazione minimale di gentoo!!

----------

## cloc3

 *soeca wrote:*   

> ora la mia rete è completamente libera da protezione

 

se non sei in un luogo particolarmente isolato, metti almeno una chiave WEP, che si configura in un attimo.

tuttavia, anche se la configurazione di wpa è leggermente più laboriosa (ma non tatno tanto tanto, nemmeno da linea di comando), mi sembra strano che il cd Gentoo non la supporti.

----------

## cloc3

 *soeca wrote:*   

> ma come ci entro in /mnt/gentoo se sono dentro ubuntu???

 

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

e poi ci entri.

una delle cose belle di gentoo, è che ti mette a contatto con i comandi di bash proprio da subito.

p.s.: man bash, man mkdir

----------

## soeca

scusa una cosa..ma mkdir /mnt/gentoo non mi crea una directory /mnt/gentoo?? invece nel comando mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo io non sto montando la partizione sda3 e quello che c'è nella directory /mnt/gentoo??quindi perchè dovrei creare una directory nuova??non sto capendo!!

----------

## cloc3

 *soeca wrote:*   

> scusa una cosa..ma mkdir /mnt/gentoo non mi crea una directory /mnt/gentoo?? invece nel comando mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo io non sto montando la partizione sda3 e quello che c'è nella directory /mnt/gentoo??quindi perchè dovrei creare una directory nuova??non sto capendo!!

 

 :Smile:  vai a capo, ogni tanto, altrimenti non si riesce a leggere.

se sei su Ubuntu, è evidente che non esiste la cartella /mnt/gentoo.

senza crearla, è evidente che il comando successivo genera un errore.

leggi con attenzione gli errori che incontri, anche se li capisci solo parzialmente. devi prendere confidenza con loro.

naturalmente, non c'è nessuna necessità di montare il dispositivo /dev/sda3 proprio in /mnt/gentoo.

quest'ultimo, infatti, è un nome suggerito dal manuale per ovvie ragioni di opportunità, ma può essere sostituito da qualunque altro percorso vuoto o contenente file non utili ai tuoi scopi.

aggiungo due parole perché non mi è chiaro se tu comprenda bene la distinzione tra il dispositvo /dev/sda3 e la cartella /mnt/gentoo.

il primo è un file generato dal sistema, attraverso il quale è possibile accedere ai dati grezzi della partizione sda3.

per capire, prova a digitare il comando less -f /dev/sda3.

se il dispostivo esiste, otterrai un flusso di caratteri del tutto incomprensibile. esci con q.

affinché il contenuto della partizione acquisisca il significato compiuto a cui sei abituato, è necessario un sotware che ne intrepreti il contenuto.

il comando mount serve proprio a questo, e assegna i file contenuti nella partizione sda3 al percorso /mnt/gentoo.

probabilmente, la partizione sda3 sarà vuota, perché hai appena finito di formattarla.

(viceversa, stai probabilmente sbagliando qualcosa e rischi di buttare i dati preesistenti su sda3)

prova, ad esempio, a digitare questi comandi:

```

mkdir /mnt/gentoo{1,2,3}

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo1

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo2

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo3

ls /mnt/gentoo{1,2,3}

>/mnt/gentoo1/pippo

ls /mnt/gentoo{1,2,3}/pippo

```

----------

## soeca

ti ringrazio nuovamente per l'aiuto che mi stai dando....PS per aiutarmi con il significato dei comandi sto usando il libro di sistemi operativi di A.Tanembaum e già devo dire che parecchi comandi li sto imparando.....la spiegazione che mi hai fatto sul comando mount però devo dire che è stata ottima!Sto andando avanti nell'installazione.....vediamo dove mi fermerò la prox volta!! :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *soeca wrote:*   

> sto usando il libro di sistemi operativi di A.Tanembaum e già devo dire che parecchi comandi li sto imparando....

 

ottimo il libro.

hai la storia tra le mani.

io, invece, ho sempre fatto tutto con i man e la documentazione originale e aggiornata su internet.

mi raccomando, impara ad usare anche quella.

----------

## soeca

Ascolta sono arrivato al punto in cui devo scegliere le USE Flags e le sto leggendo tramite :

```
less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc
```

...il mio problema è:"quali dovrei scegliere per avere gnome funzionante?"

Sicuramente vanno scelte gnome e gtk!e il resto???Penso vada scelto pure alsa per l'audio ma altre USE come:"acqua, iginal,boundschecking,custom-CFLAGS ecc....." come faccio a capire se vanno inserite o no, visto che non so neanche a cosa servano??

----------

## cloc3

 *soeca wrote:*   

> ...il mio nuovo problema è

 

nuovo problema?

nuovo thread...

la scelta delle use flag è arbitraria.

a quanto pare, vuoi usare gnome, e lo hai capito da solo che ti serviva quella flag.

più o meno, accadrà lo stesso per le altre.

prima di installare un pacchetto, usa il comando emerge -pv nomePacchetto e pensaci un attimo.

se ti accorgerai di avere selezionato una flag di meno, o di troppo, sarai costretto a ricompilare il pacchetto.

ma non è la morte. non dovrai buttare tutto il sistema.

Gentoo, per ogni singolo pacchetto, propone un certo numero di flag attive di default e ne disabilita un certo altro, a seconda delle opportunità.

lanciando eselect profile list  puoi scoprire il profilo attivo nel tuo sistema, che definisce la tua configurazione di base.

il file /etc/make.conf e il file-cartella /etc/portage/profile.use offrono uno strumento per sovrascrivere localmente le useflag di default.

----------

## soeca

se ti può interessare ho aperto un nuovo topic  QUI  per la scelta delle USE Flags

----------

